# El mercado de bicis en Europa y México: algunas reflexiones



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola a todos y todas,

Me encuentro en el Reino Unido (Londres) y he aprovechado para andar por ahí visitando tiendas y talleres de bicicletas. Escribo aquí algunas breves reflexiones con el afan de cotorrear y discutir algunas cosas y contrastes con México y otros paises.

Con la crisis económica que se avecina en Europa con el euro, los precios de prácticamente todos los productos de ciclismo se han elevado. La libra esterlina está fluctuando entre 24.5 y 22 pesos/libra y el euro entre 17.5 y 20 pesos/euro, en los últimos tres meses. Para tener una idea, una bicicleta Trek Fuel 2011 de doble suspensión, de gama media (Digamos la Fuel 7) cuesta aquí en Londres en una tienda de calle (ejem, Evans cycles, Cycle Surgery) unas £1,600 libras en promedio (unos $36,000 pesos o unos US$2,800 dolares, a 13 pesos el dolar). La misma bici cuesta aproximadamente desde un 10 hasta un 25% menos en el resto del mundo, incluyendo las grandes cadenas de internet (ejem; Chain Reaction Cycles, etc...). Me pregunto como se va a poner todo esto si la mega-crisis económica que algunos predicen estalla por acá...hmm, la verdad espero ya no estar acá si es que sucede...

Lo que sigue siendo interesante acá (y en el resto de Europa aún más, segun me cuentan algunos amigos Holandeses por ejemplo), son la disponibilidad y calidad de bicis usadas en talleres y tiendas pequeñas. Les pongo una foto de una de estas tiendas en el famoso barrio punk de Camden Town, al norte de Londres. Una buena MTB rígida usada de -cromoly y a veces hasta de aluminio-, con cuadros desde Raleigh, GT, Trek, Spesh o Giant y con buenos componentes (digamos gama "media baja", aka, Shimano Deore o incluso alguas partes Shimano SLX) puede costar entre 80 y 180 libras esterlinas! (entre $2000 y $4,500 pesos!). Claro, estará usada, mugrosa, quiza rayada, habrá que cambiarle algunas pocas cosas; pero será perfectamente funcional y que por ese precio en México no compraríamos más que una basura desechable de WallMart (y a veces ni eso).

El gobierno Británico, destruye cada año una enorme cantidad de bicicletas abandonadas o decomizadas (por estar mal estacionadas o encadenadas en lugares prohibidos). Bicis algunas de ellas de excelente calidad y que a mi me asombra que programas como Bikes for the Poor o Bikes for Africa, no hagan algo por rescatar y reciclar. Recuerdo que lo mismo sucede en muchas grandes Univesidades de todo el mundo (ejem, Harvard, Stanford, Univ. of Alberta, Cambridge) que año con año, mandan al "basurero" (bueno, en realidad no se si alguien las compre actualmente) una gran cantidad de bicicletas dejadas por estudiantes que terminan sus estudios, se van y las abandonan.

Recuerdo haber comprado de oportunidad una de estas bicis en la Universidad de Durham donde estudié el doctorado y por ahí tengo una foto en México de la bodega con montones de bicis abandonadas. Muchas de ellas, buenas bicis en excelente estado!. El responsable me dijo en aquel entones (estamos hablando del año 2001) que la Universidad esperaba a que la bodega se llenara, cosa que sucedía cada 4 o 5 años aproximadamente (una bodega mediana de unos 10 x 10 metros, donde yo calculo cabrían amontonadas unas 150 a 200 bicicletas). Hacían entonces una "venta de garage" rápida de unos cuantos diás entre los estudiantes para vender algunas de las bicis no reclamadas y el resto se iba a la basura (al deshuesadero de hecho, ya que las comparaba alguien que reciclaba los metales del cuadro). Que pena y que desperdicio! Recuerdo haber pensado en aquel entonces!...y lo sigo pensando aunque realmente no se si la situación haya cambiado actualmente.

No dejan de asombrarme estos grandes contrastes en el mundo de la bicicleta y regresar a México y ver que la mayoría de la gente y del mercado Mexicano sigue "estancado" en las bicis Chinas semi-desechables tipo Wallmart. Claro que algunos compramos buenas o hasta excelentes bicis, pero me parece "a ojo de pájaro" que el 90% del mercado Mexicano está aún en este tipo de bicis. Echenle un ojo a las fotos del libro "Por mi ciudad en Bicicleta" (Libro gratuito en PDF en Por mi ciudad en bicicleta | Te invitamos a subirte a la bicicleta y a emprender con nosotros un viaje hacia una realidad diferente y posible. ). La gran mayoría (9 de cada 10 segun mi conteo en las fotos) son bicis de este tipo.

Hmmm...interesantes contrastes, ¿no?

Un saludo afectuoso desde el otro lado del charco. Mis mejores deseos para estas fiestas de fin de año. Que el 2012 sea un año lleno de prosperidad, salud, felicidad, paz y sobre todo...¡excelentes rodadas!. 

Un abrazo


----------



## ruralbike (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola amigo, te contesto desde España y antes de nada te deseo igualmente las mejores rodadas para el 2012.
Vivo en Madrid pero voy con frecuencia a Londres y a otras ciudades europeas en Bélgica, Alemania, Italia y Francia. 
Durante mi ultima estancia en Londres las navidades pasadas pude comprobar que el precio allá es significativamente más alto que en el resto de Europa y para mí sin demasiadas razones que lo justifiquen. Sin embargo tienen la gran ventaja de disponer de potentes tiendas on-line (ChainReaction y Wiggle entre otras) con precios muy interesantes. Hablo siempre de bicis, accesorios y componentes nuevos. El mercado de segundamano lo desconozco, pero te puedo decir que en España encuentras auténticas oportunidades.
Por aquí se siguen vendiendo bicis a buen ritmo a pesar de la crisis y es que el MTB ha causado gran impacto desde hace años y el país es suficientemente montañoso y pequeño como para tener las sierras casi al lado de casa.
Un saludo muy cordial y esperemos que la dichosa crisis nos abandone pronto o que se vaya la Sra. Merkel.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Si, España es increible para la práctica del MTB. Como dices, las montañas están a la vuelta de la esquina. Personalmente solo he estado brevemente en Barcelona y me encantó la ciudad y lo poquito que pude ver del campo y montañas alrededor. Este año estoy pensando cruzar el charquito desde Londres a fines de la primavera o principios del verano, antes de regresar a Mexico, para visitar alguno de los bike parks de por allá. Quizás Vallnord, no lo se todavía. Otra opción seriá solo ir a algunas montañas en bici. Debo aún planearlo y ver los costos y tiempos. Se aceptan sugerencias! 

Algo que me asombra, es que, como dices, pareciera que a pesar de la crisis, los Españoles -y otros europeos- no parecen estar tan afectados: Las bicis caras (de carbono por ejemplo) se siguen vendiendo muy bien, la gente sigue tomando vacaciones y viajando, los restaurantes están llenos...hmm...¿será la calma antes de la tormenta?. Espero que no y que Merkel, Cameron y demás políticos inútiles se equivoquen y se pongan a hacer lo suyo, porque de estallar esta crisis, realmente puede afectarnos a todos y bien duro esta vez.

Muchos saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Hola a todos y todas,
> 
> No dejan de asombrarme estos grandes contrastes en el mundo de la bicicleta y regresar a México y ver que la mayoría de la gente y del mercado Mexicano sigue "estancado" en las bicis Chinas semi-desechables tipo Wallmart. Claro que algunos compramos buenas o hasta excelentes bicis, pero me parece "a ojo de pájaro" que el 90% del mercado Mexicano está aún en este tipo de bicis. La gran mayoría (9 de cada 10 segun mi conteo en las fotos) son bicis de este tipo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola lastbiker,

Si, entiendo completamente tu comentario, pero creo que estamos hablando de cosas muy diferentes: Tu te refieres a un grupo muy selecto de mtbikers en Mexico -como la gran mayoría en este foro- que saben de bicis y compran lo mejor que su economía personal, gustos o capacidades les permite comprar. Yo me refería más bien al ciudadano común y corriente y a las bicis de transporte diario -commuter- que vez todos los dias en las calles. Creo que debí ser mas claro en esto cuando comencé a escribir.

Yo creo que si hay una diferencia muy grande entre Europa, USA, México (no se diga Asia o Africa) y otros lugares en este rango de bicis y pienso que mucha gente en México compra bicis "tipo Wallmart" en la mayoría de los casos (9 de cada 10). Con tipo Wallmart me refiero a bicis Chinas o incluso nacionales (como Turbo, Magistroni, Bimex etc..) para su transporte diario e incluso para iniciarse en el deporte. Por eso puse el link al libro de ciclismo en el DF. Ahí puedes ver claramente a que sector del mercado me refería.

Mientras que en Europa -al menos en Inglaterra- casi no vez este tipo de bicis de "supermercado". Encuentras un nivel más alto de calidad de cuadros y componentes en la bici "commuter", similar al que Alubike ofrece en Mexico: Con cuadros un poco mejor hechos, mejor diseñados y en general con mejores componentes que las bicis "Wallmart" de México y me atrevo a decir de USA también (aunque de ahi no conozco absolutamente nada por casi nunca voy para allá).

Pienso que este fenómeno va en detrimento de la economía personal del Mexicano, porque al comprar bicis de mala calidad en las grandes cadenas de supermercados, las personas tienen que gastar después en constantes reparaciones al taller -aunque esto obviamente beneficia a los pequeños y grandes talleres de bicis en México-, cambios de piezas y al rato hasta el mismo cuadro se les rompe, oxida o dobla. O el ciclismo se vuelve tal dolor de cabeza, que lo abandonan por completo con todo y su -a veces- atractiva, colorida y folklórica, pero de muy mala calidad bicicleta. 

Pero bueno, son solo observaciones, reflexiones y opiniones personales "de cafetería" o "café chit chat" como le dicen por acá, de un aficionado. Para nada me considero un experto en el tema.

Ojalá otros se animen a comentar sobre esto.

Saludos y un abrazo,


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Este es un comentario bastante subjetivo ya que, en primera nunca he estado en Europa, y segundo, tengo una idea no muy precisa de lo que "Juan Pérez" rueda hoy en día. Pero sin temor a equivocarme demasiado, creo que el mexicano promedio anda efectivamente en una bicicleta de baja calidad, en un rango de precio de $1,000 - $3,000 pesos (si se puede más bara, mejor). A ojo de buen cubero, las razones que veo son:

1) Principalmente, el nivel de ingresos. El inglés promedio gana más que un mexicano promedio. Así de fácil.
2) Es mucho más fácil para un mexicano ir a WalMart ó Elektra y comprarse su bici en "abonos facilitos" que ir a la tienda especializada en bicicletas (que no hay muchas que digamos) y tener que pagar al chas-chas. Otra vez, hablando de un ciudadano promedio.
3) La implicación de los gobiernos europeos en la cuestión del ciclismo como medio de transporte, está años luz adelante de nuestro H. gobierno mexicano. Y esto claro que tiene que ver con los precios de una bicla. Y también con la cultura del ciclismo.

Finalmente, que el hecho de que "Juan Pérez" se compre una bicla barata implique que va en detrimento de su economía... habría que ver. Una bicicleta, por muy chafa que sea, no deja de ser una bicicleta, es decir, un vehículo que no requiere gran cosa para cumplir con su función. Pero aquí sí tendríamos que recurrir a estadísticas y estudios (que dudo que haya) sobre los hábitos de consumo de "Juan Pérez" en lo que a ciclismo se refiere como para tener más certeza sobre si realmente lo barato le está saliendo caro, o si por el contrario, con la bici de fibra de cancel es suficiente.

Mi humilde opinión...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Hola lastbiker,
> 
> Si, entiendo completamente tu comentario, pero creo que estamos hablando de cosas muy diferentes: Tu te refieres a un grupo muy selecto de mtbikers en Mexico -como la gran mayoría en este foro- que saben de bicis y compran lo mejor que su economía personal, gustos o capacidades les permite comprar. Yo me refería más bien al ciudadano común y corriente y a las bicis de transporte diario -commuter- que vez todos los dias en las calles. Creo que debí ser mas claro en esto cuando comencé a escribir.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo tampoco he estado en europa y a juzgar por la foto de bikes de 2da mano, se ve a leguas que John Smith, trae mucho mejor bike que Juan Perez.

Lo que yo creo es que en un pais, no me gusta decirlo asi, pero digamos desarrollado. La mayoria de los 'Comuters', lo son, porque eligen serlo, por ecologia, economia o lo que sea.

En un pais como el nuestro .. el comuter, lo es, por NECESIDAD (por lo menos la gran mayoria de ese %). Porque el transporte es malo (por lo menos en mi ciudad), o porque de plano, no traen ni pal camion y mucho menos para la letra del carro. Y como es necesidad, pues se compran (o consiguen) lo que sea.

Yo he visto adultos en bicicletas de niños ( y hasta de niñas, color rosita), que a veces hasta es peligroso, porque son menos visibles, que si anduvieran en una bicicleta alta y en posison upright como debe ser.

Claro, si me fui al un extremo, ya que si se ve al panadero, o paletero, o vendedor de burritos .. que usan la bicicleta como su negocio y les ayuda porque asi van despacio y sus ventas son mejores, cuidan muy bien de su equipo, bicicletas de acero, quiza de los 80s o 90s, pero de buena calidad y ya con aditamentos (custom, hasta hechos por ellos mimos). Como es su negocio, las cuidan y hasta eso, las tienen en muy buen estado.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo. Sin embargo, permítanme armar este argumento -o como se dice: dejen echarme mi rollo-:

Mi punto es que la globalización ha traído a México bicicletas cuasi-desechables, en lugar de las bicis más confiables que solía haber hace 20 o 30 años para el "Juan Pérez" promedio; cosa que si bien ha sucedido casi en todos lados, en México ha sido superlativo.

Tengo un enorme respeto y cariño por la clásica bici de "panadero" (ver primera foto, abajo): bicicletas de cuadro de acero, rodada 29, sin velocidades (un solo piñón adelante y atrás), extremadamente simples y confiables. En más de una ocasión este tipo de bicis; prestadas por campesinos, nos han sacado de algún problema en el campo a mis estudiantes y a mi. ¿Se ponchan y no traes bomba?: rellénale la llanta de pasto y hierbas y a darle. ¿Se rompe la cadena?: amárrala con un pedacito de alambre de la orilla del camino y a darle. En las selvas del sur de México las usan los campesinos para ir a la milpa y a cazar, en los desiertos para ir a colectar lechuguilla, en los pueblos y ciudades para repartir el pan, la leche o la correspondencia. Todos las conocemos y las amamos. Formaron parte del paisaje rural y urbano de la infancia de muchos de nosotros. Incluso algunos de nosotros -los más viejos como yo- quizás todavía tuvimos la oportunidad de andar en la famosa "burra" de alguno de nuestros hermanos mayores (ver segunda foto, abajo). De hecho estas bicicletas modificadas dieron origen al deporte del mountain bike en Tamalpais, California: Son las famosas Klunkerz Klunkerz: A Film About Mountain Bike History - YouTube

Sin embargo; hoy yo veo en México cada vez menos de estas bicis y cada vez mas bicis tipo "wallmart" como la del repartidor de esta foto (tercera y cuarta fotos, abajo). Hay una enorme diferencia en ambas bicis: no solo en los cuadros: uno el clásico e infalible doble triángulo de acero o cromoly que tiene más de un siglo de existir y que es uno de los pilares del ciclismo más puro (aquí les recomiendo el libro: Its all about the bike, de Robert Penn, Pinguin books 2010; libro muy bueno, divertido e informativo para los amantes de las bicis). El otro es un engendro espantoso; cuadro de formas imposibles y casi góticas (ver foto cuatro, abajo), con partes y componentes complicados y chafas que seguramente se romperán, oxidarán o aflojarán rápidamente, y que fueron a veces producidos en serie SOLO para ese modelo de bici y por lo tanto no existen partes ni refacciones en el mercado, haciendo a la bici practicamente inservible o convirtiendola en un "bikestein" aún más vizarro y horrible.

Claro que hay de "crappy bikes" a "crappy bikes" , no hay que irse a los extremos verdad&#8230; (ver última foto) jeje...

En efecto, una de las razones es el nivel de ingresos en México, pero también creo que los mercados han invadido el nicho de la famosa y confiable bici de "panadero" y sus variantes en México. Bicicletas que duran muchísimo más -estoy seguro que hasta se heredan de generación en generación- y que dan un mejor servicio al "commuter" (¿cómo diablos se dice esto en español?); por bicis quizás más atractivas pero cuasi-desechables o totalmente desechables en algunos casos. Yo creo que esto ha sido en perjuicio de miles de consumidores en México -los "Juan Pérez" promedio- y en beneficio de unos pocos: las grandes cadenas de supermercados, las tiendas tipo Elektra y Copel, etc&#8230;

En resumen; mi argumento es que la globalización nos ha afectado de diferente manera en México y en Europa respecto a la bici del ciudadano promedio: Europa ha logrado mantener -hasta ahora por lo menos, quien sabe al rato...- una calidad superior en la bicicleta común y corriente de transporte rural y urbano: en otras palabras las legendarias Klunkerz -o bicicletas de "panadero" como les decimos en México- han sobrevivido el paso de los años y en algunos casos hasta han sido mejoradas. Tristemente, México se ha visto inundado por un mercado -interno y externo, hay que decirlo para ser honestos, ya que no todas las "crappy bikes" son Chinas, tambien las hay nacionales- que es sumamente oportunista y que antepone el lucro al servicio: bicicletas baratas, atractivas, pero de malísima calidad. En otras palabras: las bicis de panadero, la legendaria Klunkers que dieron origen a nuestro amado deporte del mountain bike, podrían ser una "especie en peligro de extinción" en nuestro país.

¿Habría que hacer algo no? Yo creo que lo primero que necesitamos, son datos; estudios, como dice blatido, que confirmen esto o desechen la teoría. ¿Que tipo de bicis se estan usando más en Mexico para el transporte y para el deporte?, ¿Cual es el precio y calidad de la bicicleta promedio en México?, ¿Cuantos años de servicio da cada modelo -el chafa y el tipo klunkers-?, ¿Cuanto paga el ciudadano promedio en México por una bici de transporte y cuanto por una de deporte? Son preguntas que deberían tratar de contestarse. Creo que nos correspondería en parte a nosotros, mtbikers y amantes de las buenas bicis, tomar la iniciativa y tratar de hacer algo al respecto para rescatar a las famosas, queridas y confiables Klunkerz en México; bicicletas que dieron origen a nuestro deporte.

Por lo pronto yo me apunto -cuando regrese al país- para comenzar a tomar algunos datos y tratar de hacer algún estudio serio en el sureste de México al respecto. No es mi área de estudios (soy ecólogo), pero vere si podemos obtener datos sobre el uso y tipo de bicicletas en las comunidades Mayas donde trabajamos y la manera de rescatar las Klunkerz de "panadero" y erradicar a las horrorosas bicis invasoras tipo "Ikea". A lo mejor se puede inventar algun pesticida para rociarlas a todas! 

Hay se los dejo de tarea o como propósito de año nuevo.

Saludos y un abrazo,


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo estuve en Europa (Alemania, Rep. Checa y Francia) a principios de este año. Donde más bicis ví fué en Alemania (Munich) y me asombró la cultura tan inmensa que hay para el ciclista, tienen su propio carril en las banquetas, las dejan en la calle y nadie se las roba y en general pareciera como si fuera un medio de transporte aún más cómodo que el coche (que en cierta medida lo es). 

Sin embargo, lo que me llamó la atención en Munich fué... lo espantosas que estaban todas las bicis!!!, con razón nadie se las robaba!!! verdaderos vejestorios y por eso nadie les echa el ojo je je. 

En fin, cambiando de tema yo he tenido la oportunidad de rodar en Puebla y en el DF y la verdad es que la diferencia de bicis de montaña en general es inmensa y se nota a leguas el mayor poder adquisitivo en el DF. En Puebla es raro ver gente con bicis doble suspensión y en el DF es al contrario, es raro ver gente con bicis rígidas. 

Aunque también en ambos lugares he visto mucha gente con Turbos, Magistronis o Benottos entrándole con mucho gusto a la montaña, allá ellos. 

En fin, esto es lo que yo he visto, no hablo sobre la generalidad ok?

Saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

De acuerdo con Rickyx5, aqui compran por necesidad. En Europa es una cultura, si la gente decide andar en bici no es porque no pueda comprar un coche, si no porque un coche en ese momento le resulta impráctico.

Felices andando en bici al trabajo, a la escuela. Quieres salir de vacaciones? Tienes transporte de primera: tren, aerolineas de bajo costo, etc. Quien necesita un coche?

Y como la bici es su transporte diario, quieren algo de calidad. No se arriesgan a quedarse botados.

Y en el caso específico de Reino Unido, el programa Cycle to Work es una chulada: Tax free bikes for work through the Government's Green Transport Initiative - Cyclescheme, provider of Cycle to Work schemes for UK employers - Cyclescheme. Puedes comprar tu bici, accesorios, luces, candado, etc etc, con ahorros cercanos al 50%.

Conclusion: Aqui nos falta mucho. Para variar...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy cierto lo que comenta Serengetijack en cuanto a que la típica bicicleta panadera en México ha ido cediendo mucho terreno vs bicicletas chinas y mexicanas de una calidad claramente menor. Desechables, por así decirlo. La cuestión es que, esto no es exclusivo del mercado de las bicicletas básicas usadas como simple medio de transporte; en general, el ciclismo lleva ya algunos años con tendencia hacia lo "desechable", en el rango de precios que sea. Y en general, para cualquier producto. Todavía por allá en los 70's-80's un sinónimo inequívoco de buena calidad era la durabilidad del producto. Una olla, una herramienta, un automóvil, una bicicleta que te podía durar muchos años sin mayores problemas. Y precisamente por ser pensados en estar "bien hechos" y durar muchos años, es que todavía hay ejemplares de tales productos hoy en día funcionando. Peeeeeero... todo eso ha cambiado de los 90's para acá: el sistema capitalista-consumista que vivimos se dió cuenta de que es mucho más redituable hacer productos con una durabilidad deliberadamente corta para que el consumidor compre más y con mayor frecuencia.

En fin, no quiero desviar el tema ni echar a andar "teorías de la conspiración" que en una de esas solo existen en mi cabecita, pero tampoco hace falta ser un erudito en economía como para darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Y como otro comentario .. las bicicletas de acero, tambien estan por las nubes, digo, por lo menos las de MTB. No se cual sea la explicacion. La oferta y la demanda, quiza. Pero yo fui al show de fabricantes que hacen en San Diego. Y hay unas exageraciones, que dices .. no mames. Me acuerdo de la de este Jones, Jeff Jones creo se llama, la de las curvas, que es como si te diera suspension, el cuadro y horquilla de Ti andaba en los 5k y el de Acero en los 3K.

Quiza lo que hay que reactivar, es la construccion de este tipo de bicicletas. Yo tube una bike Kona, y cuando comprabas Kona (en aquel tiempo, no se ahora) ellos tenian una labor social, que metian unas Bikes a Africa, de este tipo (panadero). Despues esas bikes tambien las vendian. la voy a googlear pa poner la foto.










https://www.tireefitness.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Africa-Bike-3.jpg

Digo, supongo que debe de haber un fabricante, que pueda construir una bicicleta asi en Mexico .. aunque se que aun asi tendria que venderla por unos 300dlls y estaria mas cara que cualquier otra tipo tienda departamental

Creo que ahora Hans Rey (el de siempre de GT) tiene un programa, similar


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Ricky, un cuadro de acero On-One (marca inglesa) modelo 456 esta en 300 dolares. En general he leido buenas opiniones de la marca y el modelo, razón por la cual me decidí a traerme uno. Y ya encarrerado me traje las piezas para armarlo de Inglaterra, y a bastante buen precio incluso con el tipo de cambio, debido a que en México los componentes no son nada baratos.

Calculo que pagué un sobreprecio del 15%, con la ventaja que manubrio, potencia, tazas, asiento, clamp y tubo serán de la misma marca que el cuadro.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Ricky, un cuadro de acero On-One (marca inglesa) modelo 456 esta en 300 dolares. En general he leido buenas opiniones de la marca y el modelo, razón por la cual me decidí a traerme uno. Y ya encarrerado me traje las piezas para armarlo de Inglaterra, y a bastante buen precio incluso con el tipo de cambio, debido a que en México los componentes no son nada baratos.
> 
> Calculo que pagué un sobreprecio del 15%, con la ventaja que manubrio, potencia, tazas, asiento, clamp y tubo serán de la misma marca que el cuadro.


Oh si, On-One tiene muuuy buenos precios. En parte por la politica de vender directo del fabricante via web. Aun asi 300 dlls por puro cuadro, digo, no esta al alcanze de todos.

Por cierto, On One o su papa que es Planet X, compro Titus el año pasado. Y de echo le ando echando un ojo al cuadro nuevo 29 FS que se llama RockStar. Mantienen el Made in USA y a un muuy buen precio.

Sorry por cambiar el tema .. saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

blatido said:


> Muy cierto lo que comenta Serengetijack en cuanto a que la típica bicicleta panadera en México ha ido cediendo mucho terreno vs bicicletas chinas y mexicanas de una calidad claramente menor. Desechables, por así decirlo. La cuestión es que, esto no es exclusivo del mercado de las bicicletas básicas usadas como simple medio de transporte; en general, el ciclismo lleva ya algunos años con tendencia hacia lo "desechable", en el rango de precios que sea. Y en general, para cualquier producto. Todavía por allá en los 70's-80's un sinónimo inequívoco de buena calidad era la durabilidad del producto. Una olla, una herramienta, un automóvil, una bicicleta que te podía durar muchos años sin mayores problemas. Y precisamente por ser pensados en estar "bien hechos" y durar muchos años, es que todavía hay ejemplares de tales productos hoy en día funcionando. Peeeeeero... todo eso ha cambiado de los 90's para acá: el sistema capitalista-consumista que vivimos se dió cuenta de que es mucho más redituable hacer productos con una durabilidad deliberadamente corta para que el consumidor compre más y con mayor frecuencia.
> 
> En fin, no quiero desviar el tema ni echar a andar "teorías de la conspiración" que en una de esas solo existen en mi cabecita, pero tampoco hace falta ser un erudito en economía como para darse cuenta de ello.


Total y absolutamente de acuerdo. De hecho ls bicis de fibra de carbono son de alguna manera bicis "desechables" ya que muchas de ellas si se te hace un crak, ya valio y a comprar otra. Ojalá que este comentario no hiera algunas susceptibilidades. No tengo nada en contra de las bicis de carbono, de hecho me encantan, pero creo que es así.

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Comparaciones que no son odiosas....ja ja ja*



Serengetijack said:


> Hola lastbiker,
> 
> Mientras que en Europa -al menos en Inglaterra- casi no vez este tipo de bicis de "supermercado". Encuentras un nivel más alto de calidad de cuadros y componentes en la bici "commuter", similar al que Alubike ofrece en Mexico: Con cuadros un poco mejor hechos, mejor diseñados y en general con mejores componentes que las bicis "Wallmart" de México y me atrevo a decir de USA también (aunque de ahi no conozco absolutamente nada por casi nunca voy para allá).
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Y como otro comentario .. las bicicletas de acero, tambien estan por las nubes, digo, por lo menos las de MTB. No se cual sea la explicacion. La oferta y la demanda, quiza. Pero yo fui al show de fabricantes que hacen en San Diego. Y hay unas exageraciones, que dices .. no mames. Me acuerdo de la de este Jones, Jeff Jones creo se llama, la de las curvas, que es como si te diera suspension, el cuadro y horquilla de Ti andaba en los 5k y el de Acero en los 3K.
> 
> Quiza lo que hay que reactivar, es la construccion de este tipo de bicicletas. Yo tube una bike Kona, y cuando comprabas Kona (en aquel tiempo, no se ahora) ellos tenian una labor social, que metian unas Bikes a Africa, de este tipo (panadero). Despues esas bikes tambien las vendian. la voy a googlear pa poner la foto.
> 
> ...


Si, supe de este programa de Kona para Africa. No sabía del de GT.
La pregunta es: ¿Que fabricante mexicano sigue haciendo bicis de panadero -o de monataña- de acero?. La verdad no tengo idea, pero es otro dato que hay que conseguir.

Saludos,


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Este es un tema complejo, da mucho para teorizar, dialogar, discutir y hasta afrentar (jaja)etc etc . Es difícil dar con un hilo , ni hablar de desenrollar la madeja.

De cajón me parece terrible que las "anclas" de gama super-baja traten de emular formas mas "creativas" puesto que su servicio no será de uso rudo ni de cercas. Mi muy personal opinión es que parecen casi pensadas únicamente para atraer y separar engañosamente a los incautos desinformados de su dinero. Parece broma pero he visto numerosas preguntas en varios foros mtb con líneas similares a esta: cuantos mts puedo saltar con mi dual marca NEXT?

WTF? A quien culpas? Que responsabilidad tiene el consumidor desinformado? Una decisión es solo tan buena como la cantidad/calidad de datos que disponemos para emitir un juicio. Creo que todos podríamos estar de acuerdo que tomar una opción bien razonada, sopesando variables como durabilidad, economía y desempeño significaría un fin a la demanda de tales armatostes, para no ir tan lejos, ahí tenemos por ejem una hibrida basica nueva de marca reconocida (trek, giant etc) sin suspensiones tiene un costo inicial de aprox $300-400 dlls y aprox la mitad de precio usada en buenas condiciones) las cuales son infinitamente superiores, dan un buen servicio utilitario año tras año.

Las decisiones que tomamos tienen un matiz cultural y en una mayoría de casos nos dejamos llevar por eso de "_la que cueste mas bara"_ automáticamente en lugar de valorar otros aspectos sin considerar el valor monetario. 

Personalmente tengo poco más de una década que le entre al rollo del eco-commuter/utilitario por varias razones y aunque también tengo mi automóvil en cortos estrechos disfruto mas desplazarme bajo mi propia autonomía sin depender de combustibles fósiles.

Recuerdo leer algunas estadísticas de los USA donde el promedio en millas corridas por las "bicis chatarra" es de aprox 50 y es usualmente donde "algo" falla y casi no es redituable económicamente repararla por lo que termina en un rincón del garage. Si se busca, existen alternativas pero la búsqueda de estas requiere un poco de interés y algo de refinamiento cultural (servicios en línea, crédito etc) algo no alcanzable para toda la población.

La ultima rodada en masa que realice, fue la subida al volcan paricutin organizada por Jose Luis, quien es miembro de este foro, en el hermoso edo de Michoacán. No creo recordar las estadísticas pero creo que no eran menos de 200 personas, todos sin excepción llevaban bicis decentes. Recuerdo haber visto una Ibis de carbon, varias Santas Cruces, Yetis, numerosas Treks algunas Alubikes, yo iba feliz con mi Cannondale 29er rigida (CX) sin embargo soy el 1º en admitir que esta faceta no es la representativa del ciclismo mexicano.

Trate de buscar el libro en PDF en el link de arriba pero no lo hay, solo esta disponible la presentación e introducción. Me gustaría poder hecharle una hojeada. 
Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> De hecho ls bicis de fibra de carbono son de alguna manera bicis "desechables" ya que muchas de ellas si se te hace un crak, ya valio y a comprar otra.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> En Puebla es raro ver gente con bicis doble suspensión
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > De hecho ls bicis de fibra de carbono son de alguna manera bicis "desechables" ya que muchas de ellas si se te hace un crak, ya valio y a comprar otra.
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

spinerguy said:


> Trate de buscar el libro en PDF en el link de arriba pero no lo hay, solo esta disponible la presentación e introducción. Me gustaría poder hecharle una hojeada.
> Saludos!


¿A cual libro te refieres? ¿El del DF o el de Its all about the bike? El primero ahí puse el link. El segundo no está en PDF, tienes que comprarlo en Amazon u otra libería.

Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

JackStephen said:


> De acuerdo con Rickyx5, aqui compran por necesidad. En Europa es una cultura, si la gente decide andar en bici no es porque no pueda comprar un coche, si no porque un coche en ese momento le resulta impráctico.
> 
> Felices andando en bici al trabajo, a la escuela. Quieres salir de vacaciones? Tienes transporte de primera: tren, aerolineas de bajo costo, etc. Quien necesita un coche?
> 
> ...


Si, bueno, el hecho de que el ciudadano promedio en Mexico compre bicis más por necesidad que por otra cosa, creo que es una absoluta verdad y no es nuevo para nadie. Pero yo intentaba llevar la discusión ligeramente a otro lado, aunque obviamente están intimamente ligados los temas: El mercado de las bicis chatarra principalmente y las bicis buenas pero baratas tipo "panadero" en México (que conste que uso este término "panadero" de manera coloquial y sin ningúna conotación peyorativa, ok?)

Ese programa Britanico de Cycle to Work que mencionas, es en efecto excelente, pero no sta teniendo el impacto que se esperaba en Londres. Al menos no todavía, ya que es relativamente joven aún.

En efecto, tocayo Jack, en México aún nos falta muuucho para llegarle a algo así en ciclismo urbano. 

Saludos,


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Este:



Serengetijack said:


> Echenle un ojo a las fotos del libro "Por mi ciudad en Bicicleta" (*Libro gratuito en PDF* en Por mi ciudad en bicicleta | Te invitamos a subirte a la bicicleta y a emprender con nosotros un viaje hacia una realidad diferente y posible. ).


Sera que lo interprete mal? Pense que era gratuito..


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

spinerguy said:


> Este:
> 
> Sera que lo interprete mal? Pense que era gratuito..


Lo es. Gratuito (bueno, el PDF lo es, no el libro impreso). Ahi esta el link, luego, luego, abajo a la izquierda.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Si , definitivamente el nivel de calidad en la fabricación de bicis de Inglaterra es superior al nuestro , eso no tiene vuelta de hoja , pero esa superioridad no es actual es de toda la vida , que conste que estoy hablando ahora solo de bicicletas , no tomo en cuenta para nada diferencias históricas , sociales, económicas o culturales , simplemente hay una gran diferencia en el tema bicicletero industrial entre Inglaterra y México.

Desde que las bicis son más o menos como ahora digamos desde finales del siglo XIX , Inglaterra siempre ha jugado un papel muy importante en la manufactura de bicicletas , incluso yo diría que a últimas fechas ha perdido parte del liderazgo bicicletero que tuvo en antaño y eso que como bien dices hacen bicis de excelente calidad .

Inglaterra siempre estuvo dentro de los principales fabricantes de bicis y dentro de los principales innovadores de componentes de bicicletas , desde aquellos tiempos a mediados del siglo XIX cuando la compañia Coventry que fabricaba máquinas de coser comenzó a fabricar bicis , poco después John Kemp Starley en 1885 fabricó la Rover que fue una de las primeras si no es que la primera bici con cuadro en forma de diamante .

Inglaterra siempre se ha distinguido por ser líder en la fabricación de bicis y componentes e incluso en cuestión de tubos para bicis , marcas de abolengo como Humber, Raleigh,Hercules, Phillips, Norman, Brooks , Reynolds tienen su lugar en la historia de la bicicleta .

Es difícil hacer comparaciones bicicleteras entre nuestro país y algunos más desarrollados que nos llevan varios años de adelanto en ese aspecto, cuando comparo trato de hacerlo con mucho cuidado ya que desde mi punto de vista para comparar hay que conocer y hay dos formas de conocer otro país una es ir de vacaciones algunos días de tal forma que se conoce normalmente lo turístico y bonito de cada país y otra es ir a otro país durante varios años y vivir las diferentes facetas del país , aún siendo ciclista cuando viví en Inglaterra no me interesé tanto en las bicis en esa época la carrera de largas distancias a pie era lo mío y en ese aspecto Inglaterra también tiene lo suyo.

Yo recuerdo perfectamente que durante mi infancia y juventud había la posibilidad de tener bicis europeas en México , yo tuve Humber y Raleigh de las hechas en Inglaterra con su asiento Brooks y también la industria mexicana de bicis fabricaba bicicletas de turismo ( a mi no me gusta llamarlas de panadero ) de excelente calidad en aceros muy confiables y con muy buenas soldaduras y acabados , marcas como Windsor, Regal, Búfalo se vendían bastante y si se tenía un poco mas de dinero ya te ibas por una Hercules o Phillips y si de veras podías gastar una Humber o Raleigh Made in England eran lo indicado.

En cambio las bicis americanas eran bastante feítas, se veían muy toscas con sus manubrios gigantes y sus frenos a contrapedal ,y eran otro concepto de bicis , yo recuerdo que cuando iba a los yunaits de vacaciones o de campamento escolar estando allá extrañaba mi bici Windsor 26 o mi Humber 28.

A mí me tocó vivir en USA la época de las Klunklers ( ya lo he comentado en otras ocasiones ) y cuando arrancó la onda de las mountain bikes la industria americana de las bicis tuvo un auge tremendo y simplemente se fue para arriba al igual que la fabricación de marcos en China y demás países cercanos , las primeras mountain bikes Klunkers no eran otra cosa que unas Schwinn Excelsior con algunas adaptaciones.

En México realmente no sé y menos entiendo porque nunca creció el mercado y la producción de bicis de buen nivel y por otro lado si ya de por sí China es un país bicicletero pues se volvió el mayor productor de bicis .

Por mi labor profesional casi puedo adivinar porque México no es el país maquilador de bicicletas que podría ser, no me voy a poner a escribir teorías exóticas laborales e industriales , pero siempre me he preguntado << ¿ Si varias de las grandes compañías de mountain bikes están en California , no sería más fácil que sus maquiladoras estuvieran en México en lugar de donde están ?>>

Regresando al tema de las bicis en Europa versus bicis en México , para mí y hablando del aspecto bicicletero , que bueno que tenemos a Estados Unidos aquí junto y que aún con nuestra moneda en constante movimiento oscilatorio y trepidatorio todavía podemos comprar buenas bicis importadas e incluso hasta pagando sobreprecios en algunos casos y con todo y todo nos alcanza.

Saludos.

the last biker[/QUOTE]

P.D.

Hay un excelente libro inglés que se los recomiendo :

THE PENGUIN BOOK OF THE BICYCLE .
Martin Grey & Roderick Watson.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > Inglaterra siempre estuvo dentro de los principales fabricantes de bicis y dentro de los principales innovadores de componentes de bicicletas , desde aquellos tiempos a mediados del siglo XIX cuando la compañia Coventry que fabricaba máquinas de coser comenzó a fabricar bicis , poco después John Kemp Starley en 1885 fabricó la Rover que fue una de las primeras si no es que la primera bici con cuadro en forma de diamante .
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Algo que no se ha tocado ...*

Que tal, espero que se la hayan pasado muy bien y todavia anden en sus 5 sentidos.

Uno de los factores que veas bicis de buena calidad en las calles de USA y Canada es la depreciacion. Es decir una bici baja mucho su precio una vez que ya es considerada usada, asi que si alguien compra una bici de 3,000 dolares y la quiere vender digamos un anio despues, debe venderla por lo menos un 40 -50 % por debajo del precio.

Una bici en Walmart, en promedio de va a costar 150 usd. Asi que si haces tu tarea te puedes encontrar una trek, specialized, GT con muchisima mas calidad con esos mismos 150.

Ademas muchas LBS (Local Bike Shop) compran bicis usadas muy baratas las arreglan y las venden en 50-70 USD, y son como ya se menciono de buena marca tambien.

Claro que ves personas con bicis de Walmart en las calles, pero casi siempre los que no conocen y se les hace mas facil comprar un bici en una tienda que invertir tiempo para comprar una usada.

Bike, I mean bye.


----------



## gualas (Jan 5, 2012)

interesante lectura compañero sobre el mercado...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

El advenimiento de la MTB fue la casi-muerte de la Panadera.

Benotto todavia vende (hace? No creo) panaderas. Sigue siendo el mismo fierro de siempre.

De la manera en que yo lo veo, me acuerdo que cuando las MTB empezaron a generalizarse, en efecto eran mejores que la Panadera promedio. Mejores ruedas, frenos, mas durable, etc.

Eso se quedo en la memoria de la gente y si preguntas a alguien que no rueda habitualmente, te dira que la MTB es mejor, sin reparar en que la calidad de una y otra puede ser un factor.

Asi es que las panaderas se dejaron de vender poco a poco y ahora casi ni las encuentras... y cuando las encuentras, son mas caras que las bicis-basura que llegan de donde lleguen.

Pero coincido que la panadera Bufalo clasica de frenos de varilla y singlespeed es superior a muchas bicis de MTB.

Si te sirve de consuelo, la situacion de la MTB en el Medio Oriente (al menos los paises Arabes, no se en Israel) no es mejor que en nuestro pais.

Aunque me da gusto ver, por otro lado y cambiando un poco de tema, los programas de uso de la bici en ciudades como el DF, GDL y otras... aunque sea para el centro histerico. Ayuda a cambiar la forma en que la gente percibe las bicis en general.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pero coincido que la panadera Bufalo clasica de frenos de varilla y singlespeed es superior a muchas bicis de MTB.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Definitivamente el mercado de las bicicletas en Europa es muy diferente al de México.
Yo paso la mayor parte del año en Dinamarca, y en las ciudades grandes por acá se vente tantas bicis como coches, si no es que mas. 
La bici es para muchos el medio de transporte principal, en parte por que existe una tradición de usar la bici, en parte por que para muchos, sobre todo los jóvenes, el precio de un coche en Dinamarca es prohibitivo si se le compara con el beneficio que trae cuando se vive en la ciudad (un Toyota Yaris de lo mas austero sale por ahí de los 22000 euros). 
Curiosamente las bicis mas comunes por acá son de velocidades internas y en muchas ocasiones parecen bicis de panadero o de abuelita .
Curiosamente sobreviven relativamente pocos fabricantes daneses de bicis. Existen varias marcas locales, pero la gran mayoría usa cuadros importados.


----------



## electrobike (Feb 1, 2012)

interesante


----------

